# Mercedes Benz E400 Cabrio AMG 2014 Edition



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

So I have been in the hunt for a new car and was considering the new 435i convertible. However, I test drove the new look Mercedes E400 AMG and was left very happy. Around 350 BHP and 0-60 in 5.3 yet it feels very refined and luxurious. They no longer have the V8 but the V6 twin turbo still has a healthy roar and loads of power in reserve.

As it stands I will probably be ordering one next week and after 11 consecutive years of exclusive BMW ownership I will move to a Merc.

Below are photos of my specifications that I built. I'm still considering whether to keep the classic black and red AMG trim or to contrast it with the Alpaca Grey - any views?

Photos of both interiors included below.


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

more info needed on the engine


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

nightmareuki said:


> more info needed on the engine


Petrol 3 litre V6 twin turbo. It produces 333 bhp and 480 Nm of torque from 1400 to 4000 rpm.


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

London Talking said:


> Petrol 3 litre V6 twin turbo. It produces 333 bhp and 480 Nm of torque from 1400 to 4000 rpm.


ohh thats some sweet numbers, i wonder if it will make its way to infiniti, maybe replacement for VQ3.7


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Beautiful! I like bicolor interiors but must admit that red-trimmed black is pretty special, too!
Win-win there.

I would have a quick word with the dealer about the steering wheel placement, though...


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

LMC said:


> Beautiful! I like bicolor interiors but must admit that red-trimmed black is pretty special, too!
> Win-win there.
> 
> I would have a quick word with the dealer about the steering wheel placement, though...


you like the passenger to drive, dont you?:rofl:


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Hey London, next time you're in NYC, bring over the Merc from across the pond 

Seriously, that's a beautiful car - enjoy!


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Mercedes are not drivers cars. 
Convertibles are Chick Cars. :rofl:
Get a Lexus. 
A Lexus is a Rebadged Toyota. 

That being said I'm jealous. That is a beautiful car inside and out and I am sure it drives as good as it looks. :thumbup:

I hope they have one at the New York Auto Show that I can see in person.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

My uncle has the V8 twin turbo and that engine is sweet with plenty of torque. The car is also dead silent at highway speeds. More comfortable then the BMW. He had rotor issues with his as they warped. You will love the car but may not like the handling so much coming from a BMW. Compared to my older 2009 M3 it lagged in handling but exceeded in luxury. Enjoy..

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks for the input.

I finally ordered the car in Tenorite Grey with a full Napa Alcapa Grey interior. The earliest delivery date for Black was in September and the dealer managed to find a fully loaded grey that was in the final stages in the factory which will be with me on 28 April.

I'm flying to Athens shortly and then will carry on for a few more trips in the Eastern Med so will be back the day before delivery 

Below is the final colour, I managed to get a good deal as it was fully loaded with extras some of which I did not need and MB were willing to swallow the additional extras to close the deal.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*Well Done! *


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

I think that color combo was a wise choice...the black and red interior would be cool in a full AMG model - an E63 or the like. The gray over lighter gray is a very nice combo on that car.


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

Purchased

iPhone pics - will post some proper photos in due course.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*That isht is Hot!!!

I LOVE the headlights on this car. Among the nicest on ANY vehicle currently!*

Looking forward to "proper pics".


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Beautiful car!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Fastpaddler (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow. Love that MB! Still, I would prefer the wood dash(Modern line) ie burled walnut but I am old-fashioned so you young guys might like the metal stuff. But no 4yr/50 miles warrantee, or yes? Congrats London Talking!!
AL


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Not a big MB fan, but that car is beautiful. N4S


----------

